# Gli orrori di Luiz Adriano. Video.



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2015)

Nelle ultime ore si vocifera di un nuovo interesse del Milan per questo giocatore che era dato per trasferito ad una squadra araba.

Scopriamo insieme la eccelsa freddezza di questo attaccante brasiliano 28enne.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2015)

Li ha sbagliati apposta, così non è ''uno che segna solo da 3 metri'', non vuole fare il Bacca della situazione


bella idea


----------



## Love (27 Giugno 2015)

robinhooooo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime ore si vocifera di un nuovo interesse del Milan per questo giocatore che era dato per trasferito ad una squadra araba.
> 
> Scopriamo insieme la eccelsa freddezza di questo attaccante brasiliano 28enne.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Il primo e il secondo mi sembra più sfortuna, il terzo è clamoroso

comunque anche Pippo ne sbagliava, la questione è quante volte hai l'istinto/capacità di presentarti al tiro davanti alla porta, 

se lo fai 3 volte a partita e ne sbagli 2 (mi viene in mente Immobile) è sempre meglio che farlo una volta ogni 3 partite e non sbagliare mai (Destro).


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Giugno 2015)

Insomma, lui e Bacca si compensano bene


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Giugno 2015)

Galliani avrà deciso di puntare deciso su questo campione proprio dopo aver visto questo video


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Giugno 2015)

A me invece piace ricordarlo cosi


----------



## Sanchez (27 Giugno 2015)

Robinho - L.Adriano - Torres


L'incubo delle difese


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2015)

se li avesse fatti robinho questi errori...per robinho era un gol mangiato anche un palo contro il chievo in cui prima aveva superato mezza difesa..


----------



## Nicco (28 Giugno 2015)

va beh neanche io al campino.


----------

